# Havoc Launchers?



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there, recently i have had alot of success with the humble Havoc launcher, but the only thing that flexes me is the points cost. Is it really worth 15pts, Yes it gives you a str5 blast which is good against hordes ond orks, but is it really worth going all out on the you tanks with them? Please tell me your thoughts on these trusty weapons, as although i like them i dont believe they should cost as much as they do.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

It depends on which tank and it's role.

I like to place them on rhino in which I place units which stay behind to claim objectives. For example.

5 NoiseMarines, 1BM, 1SB Rhino + Havoclauncher. This gives you for just 195 Points 1 blast Str8, 1twinlinked blast STr5, and 3 S4 Shots in a tank which can claim objectives.

I put a havoc launcher sometimes on a dakka pred:
Autocannon, 2HB, 1 Havoclauncher, gives you for just 115 pts a good way to kill incoming transports and hordes.

When I field PMs have have usually 3 units of them. Two with 2 melter each and one with two plasmaguns. The guys with the plamsaguns stay back and claim an objective far away from my opponent. In order to let them still shoot something their rhino is equipped with the havoclauncher.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I play 1k sons and give all my rhinos HLs, to help combat hordes. Blasts are a great way for small elite armies like marines to overcome hordes. 

But its your choice at the end of the day what would you rather have 1 marine or a havoc launcher?


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

I was wondering about this too. So rhinos and daka preds... I was kinda wondering if it was also something good to put on land raiders when they put their heavy bolters to use, or vindicators when they're moving up into range for their real gun.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bloodcuddler of Khorne said:


> vindicators when they're moving up into range for their real gun.


This is particularly good if you're using "Vindicator Intimidation" tactics (i.e. denying a whole flank by deploying two vindicators on it) as it enables them to snipe while maintaining their position. No, it's not as good as a Demolisher, but it's better than not shooting at all, right? It also stops someone from getting 1 weapon destroyed result on them and thinking "Oh, I'm totally safe now".


----------



## primarch-angron (Mar 12, 2009)

Sethis said:


> No, it's not as good as a Demolisher, but it's better than not shooting at all, right? It also stops so omeone from getting 1 weapon destroyed result on them and thinking "Oh, I'm totally safe now".


This is a a good point, having an extra weapon does mean that one lucky shot doesnt end ur tank.
Also if u plan 2 take it on anything u should take it on Rhino APC's cause they act as a great support for almost any troop. Other tanks should take it mainly as a extra weapon so that you dont loss you tank and let u consead Kill points.k:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

In my experience its best to either take 0 or around 5, its pricey, but it can give you the option to stay put and crank out a havok squads worth of small blast templates.


----------



## SPEEDY (Jun 4, 2010)

I only use one on my Landraider which gives it a little more flexibility and goes well with the TL/HB's 
But playing Khorne I love hordes and want to fight them CC so my only real problem is tanks and MC's.
But I can see a lot of advantages to a HL in most armies and 15pts might seem a bit steep but on average if it kills two troops then it has payed for itself.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

In my experience its best to put them on rhinos with either Noise Marines or Thousand Sons. Not too crazy about having them on Preds and I would rather use the points for Daemonic Possession on the Vindicators.


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

I consider my rhinos to be a mandatory 50 points, I always take a havoc on every one. If my list has a LR, I put a havoc on it. If my list has a predator, I put a havoc on it. The havoc launcher is my favorite weapon in the game. It fits well in any Thousand Sons list, not sure about other factions.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm with LukeValantine on this one. In my experience if your going to put it on something like your Rhinos put it on all of them. They only really shine in groups.


----------



## Blood Pact (Feb 25, 2009)

i have a mechanized red corsairs army and in games that i have, the havoc launcher is well worth the 15pts. i usually have at least six tanks fielded(in 2000pt games) 4 rhino's, a vindicator and pred. a salvo of six twin-linked str.5 small blasts can really dent an infantry unit if not wipe it out completely. so yes, as previously stated they are effective in #'s.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

It all depends on what you want out of it. If you use said vehicle as a shooting platform or to hold obj then put HL on what you need. If you find you are lacking bodies b/c of the HL then scratch them. I myself have really liked them on preds more than any other vehicle.


----------

